# sky tv



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

has anyone have sky tv through your wifi if so is the system for this ok


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

a friend of mine has it in the fuengirola area, he is paying 25 euro a month plus his internet costs, which i think is too expensive. there are a couple of tv guys on the forum who im sure will give more comprehensive information.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rangitoto said:


> has anyone have sky tv through your wifi if so is the system for this ok


For Sky TV via internet / wifi then you will need a router with a router with a VPN / UK IP Address, and a Sky GO account, and subscribe to Sky.

For other "non sky tv" channels like BBC Iplayer, ITV Iplayer on a then you will need a router with a VPN / UK IP Address, or a freebie program like expatshield (with adverts), or filmon.com.

You need speeds of at least 2mb to make sure there is as little buffering and decent picture quality.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

moonman i have a price of e150 FOR THE SET TOP BOX AND A PAYMENT OF e200 per year


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't you do what most people do which is subscribe to Sky from a UK address? I know it's against the 'rules' but we took our box to Prague, used it there, moved to Spain ditto...And changed the address on the UK credit card we use to pay the £60 a month full package sub from a Czech to a Spanish address.

For £40 a year more than the £200 you quote we have the full package plus control over our subscription. I've heard tales of people using these companies who provide cars being charged long after they had cancelled their subscription.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

MRYPG9 ,,,, i think the reason why people are trying to get the uk programmes through the internet is, the uncertainty regarding the satellites being moved. as you probably know we have lost the ch 5 family and some other stations and, there are all sorts of rumors flying about about future losses of possibly bbc and itv.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there... just to advise of the setup we have.

I live in Valencia city and have a healthy internet connection with Movistar VDSL (so its around 23 Mbps download).

I have a StrongVPN account for a UK service which I pay for monthly (can't remember how much - about 5-6 quid a month). I then consistently get a UK VPN speed of 4-5 Mbps which is fine for streaming. Occasionally the VPN connection buffers at really busy times, but its rare. If so, I just choose another server.

I also have a Cisco VPN router running off the VDSL router which I bought from Sabai Technologies - very easy to set up... really! The reason for the VPN router is because I use my Xbox 360 as my UK TV viewing platform. I access:

BBC iPlayer
4OD
5 ondemand
Sky GO
Netflix and Lovefilm (don't use either of them that much though)

For those rare occasions where I absolutely need to see something live on the terrestrial channels, I just hook up the laptop to the telly via HDMI cable and stream it live via the desktop iPlayer, the ITV website... works fine. I still pay my TV licence in the UK.

Satellite wasn't an option in my 9th floor rented apartment and I like the flexibility of using the internet for everything - but you need a relatively fast connection. Unless you can get 8Mbps plus - don't bother.

SkyGO can be expensive if you don't have a Sky subscription - but some people I know use one of their friends Sky IDs - friend who don't use the SkyGO component of their package.

The Xbox is a tidy solution - but it's not cheap if you don't have one or a VPN router. I certainly would not recommend any expat related company selling you British TV - while I'm sure there are some good ones out there - none of them are official, they can't really guarantee availability of service, its just too dodgy for me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

moonman said:


> MRYPG9 ,,,, i think the reason why people are trying to get the uk programmes through the internet is, the uncertainty regarding the satellites being moved. as you probably know we have lost the ch 5 family and some other stations and, there are all sorts of rumors flying about about future losses of possibly bbc and itv.


All the more reason for having control over your payment method, then.

We hadn't noticed we'd 'lost' Channel 5 as we only watched for the occasional football match...otherwise it seemed even more dire than ITV . Sky affords access to very many channels, of which most are trash, if we're honest.

We have been told for months now that we will lose our access to Sky, dates have been given even...pero nada pasa. Rumours fly round the immigrant community, some with foundation, many not.

If we lose Sky it won't be the end of the world. We use it mainly for Radio 4, football on the Sky Sports channels and the great programmes on BBC 4. We'll switch to watching Spanish tv...when we're not reading, enjoying sitting round the pool or just out in the fresh air.

For us, Sky tv in Spain is a mere added extra, enjoyable but not essential. Will be sorry but not devastated to lose it - if that happens.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> All the more reason for having control over your payment method, then.
> 
> We hadn't noticed we'd 'lost' Channel 5 as we only watched for the occasional football match...otherwise it seemed even more dire than ITV . Sky affords access to very many channels, of which most are trash, if we're honest.
> 
> ...


 there hasn't been any football on ch 5 for at least 2 years, so thats a non runner and sky is expensive for a package . most of my british neighbours here have the free to view sky box or the freesat system , and as far as i can see by just talking to them,, they will miss the soaps on bbc and itv if they go, and they are in a wait and see situation at the moment with all the talk. its not rumor as my brother works for sky and they are changing sats ,as far as i know a satellite only has a working life at full capacity of 12 years and that is why astra are changing. the uncertainty is because no one seems to know over here if it will be on the uk beam or the pan european beam. sat and pc guy knows much mor than most on this forum about tv and satellite im sure he can explain as to the uncertainty. but as i said my british neighbours will miss it if it goes.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

moonman said:


> there hasn't been any football on ch 5 for at least 2 years, so thats a non runner and sky is expensive for a package


They had they Europa League including the final last season. It's only this season that they lost the rights to show it.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

RichTUK said:


> They had they Europa League including the final last season. It's only this season that they lost the rights to show it.


im sure you are correct , but the main point of the discussion is that the ex pats will miss things like the football world cup -euro championship-olympics plus the news and soaps of which many uk people have got used to for 40 to 45 years.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You may need to distingush between "Sky Channels" and the main "free" uk channels ( like BBC ITV C4 Fives that have nothign to do with Sky!)

It is expected that, the majority of Sky channels will still be able to be receive in Spain, just like they have for the last 15 or so years, as they are expected to be mainly on the new satelites "european" beam, that is easy to receive in Spain.

Its the main "free" uk channels, that have nothing to do with Sky, that are the channesl people may lose out on in some areas (not all areas) of Spain, when they move to the new satellites UK beam in the summer 2013. However, in some cases it may simply be a quesion of getting a larger dish than you have now. Yes it may be a 1.8m or 2.4m, tbut then that is the size of dish that has been requried in the Costa Blanca for these channels for the last decade or so....



> but the main point of the discussion is that the ex pats will miss things like the football world cup -euro championship-olympics plus the news and soaps of which many uk people have got used to for 40 to 45 years.


Well football world cup -euro championship-olympics are all available for free on Spanish TV.
And Sky News and Euronews and many other new stations are also available for free, via satellite.
True maybe not the UK TV satellites, but they are there.
As for the soaps......well they are all the same, and you can miss them for 5 years and go back to them aftre 5 years and nothng has changed....can you tell i am not soaps fan, well not since kylie left neighbours and her sister left home and away 




moonman said:


> its not rumor as my brother works for sky and they are changing sats


This has been known about for many years. The current / old satellites only had a mission life of 12 years. And it was announced about 2 years ago that replacements were on order.
UK users should not notice any difference in any thing so there is little for them to actually accounce.



moonman said:


> as far as i know a satellite only has a working life at full capacity of 12 years and that is why astra are changing.


The next batch have an expected mission life of 15 years.



moonman said:


> the uncertainty is because no one seems to know over here if it will be on the uk beam or the pan european beam.


It wil be as it has been in the past.
The main UK channels (BBC ITV C4 Fives) to be on the UK beam.
With the rest of the free and Sky channels across the UK and European beam - with the majority on the European beam.



moonman said:


> sat and pc guy knows much mor than most on this forum about tv and satellite im sure he can explain as to the uncertainty.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just looked...we've still got Channel 5.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

moonman said:


> im sure you are correct , but the main point of the discussion is that the ex pats will miss things like the football world cup -euro championship-olympics plus the news and soaps of which many uk people have got used to for 40 to 45 years.


You can subscribe to a Spanish digital channel which shows many important Premier League matches. 

Does watching soaps really matter that much to people, I wonder....If people watch nothing but UK tv it's no wonder that so many immigrants have problems learning Spanish.

But sobre los gustos, as the saying goes...


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

the people im talking are a bit long in the tooth to learn anything, they have moved to spain for various reasons ,, weather / cost of living etc , but certainly not to learn spanish . some have family issues back in the uk , im sure you have heard all that stuff before now. on the tv subject was ch 5 gone and it just came back suddenly as mine hasn't . as far as i know you can subscribe to a spanish company and get premier games . im sure sat will point you in the right direction .


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I do not have Channel 5, it vanished a few months ago but then we never watched it anyway...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

moonman said:


> the people im talking are a bit long in the tooth to learn anything, they have moved to spain for various reasons ,, weather / cost of living etc , but certainly not to learn spanish . some have family issues back in the uk , im sure you have heard all that stuff before now. on the tv subject was ch 5 gone and it just came back suddenly as mine hasn't . as far as i know you can subscribe to a spanish company and get premier games . im sure sat will point you in the right direction .



I honestly don't know if it disappeared and came back as the last thing we watched was a football match last season. 
We mainly watch BBC 4 if we watch tv at all apart from football. Some great stuff there, intelligent entertainment especially on Saturdays...'The Killing', 'Borgen', 'Inspector Montalbano'...and now 'Spiral'.

I've contemplated cancelling the whole package and just having Sky Sports channels but then I see a film on the Movie Channel and think 'Might as well keep it, it's only £2 a day'.

Yes, I guess you're right, some older people who stick to Brit immigrant urbs may never need to speak Spanish. My old Mum would have found it difficult if she had moved here..
But then for that very reason she wouldn't have wanted to come to Spain.
There's so much you miss when you have no knowledge of Spanish.


----------



## Spanish inheritance tax (Feb 23, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> has anyone have sky tv through your wifi if so is the system for this ok


Hi,

there is a website that show most freeview channels, as wel as TV from other countries, you can record as well, so you dont miss anything. Best of all, it is free !!! I guess I am not allowed to put the link up here so PM me for the link


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spanish inheritance tax said:


> Hi,
> 
> there is a website that show most freeview channels, as wel as TV from other countries, you can record as well, so you dont miss anything. Best of all, it is free !!! I guess I am not allowed to put the link up here so PM me for the link


there are lots of these websites, & most of them have been discussed at some point - if the OP does a search he'll find them


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there a map of which areas are affected by satellite changes? Place where I'm moving to (hopefully) already has a satellite dish, not quite sure of size but it looks pretty big. I was thinking of just bringing a Humax freesat receiver.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Is there a map of which areas are affected by satellite changes? Place where I'm moving to (hopefully) already has a satellite dish, not quite sure of size but it looks pretty big. I was thinking of just bringing a Humax freesat receiver.


I'm pretty sure that there's a map on sat's website - bear in mind though that it might still be about to change....


Sky TV in Spain. UK TV in Spain. Freesat TV in Spain. Sky TV Installers Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Digiboxes. TV Internet. Online Streaming TV on PC. Sat and PC Guy.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont know if there is an accurate map available, as far as i know from what iv'e read it can vary from as little as a half mile apart in some areas. what i do know for certain is the channel 5 family and ch 4hd have gone for anyone with the old 1 to 1.3 mt dish, on the costa del sol. i am a member of another forum just for tv reception around the world ,and the other day a member said he tested a 3 metre dish near malaga and could not get the missing channels. there are many people on this forum with knowledge of the problem in various parts of spain , not just the costas. if you say where you are moving to, im sure someone will give you the answer to your question.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

not sure if this helps 
ASTRA 2E - SES.com


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> Is there a map of which areas are affected by satellite changes? Place where I'm moving to (hopefully) already has a satellite dish, not quite sure of size but it looks pretty big. I was thinking of just bringing a Humax freesat receiver.


Areas affected by the changes of channels to the UK beam on 2F satellite - all of Europe, including the UK, where the signals are slightly stronger and better.

Black spots in SPain for 2Fs UK beam: Barcelona, Zaragotha, Catalunia: where previously 80cm and 1m dishes worked fine for the channels prior to their move to 2F - now they are looking at 1.8m dishes.

Costa Del Sol and south: where previously 1.25m dishes worked fine for the channels prior to their move to 2F - now they are looking at 1.8m/ 2.4/ dishes.

South Portugal and very south wets of Spain: 3m+

Some of us installers in Spain have helped provide information on a map for the 2F UK beam reception in Spain:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...l=45.614037,11.513672&spn=23.549153,39.506836

No matter what sized dish you have (well at least an 80cm) you shoudl always be able to receive some uK TV channels. But for BBC ITV C4s and Fives (the main channels you willwant on your freesat box), then that is when dish sized become important.

But we shall have to wait until summer to know exactly what size dish you will need for BBC and ITVs and C4s when they move to their new satellites 2E. Until 2E is launched, tested, positioned, and transmitting, no-one knows what its reception will be like, or what sized dish you will need in Spain.



stevelin said:


> not sure if this helps
> ASTRA 2E - SES.com


Thats a predicted reception map.
And the map shows no data or anything useful for the UK beams reception in Spain.
Most of the time the predicted maps are "a bit off".
The official maps for 2D, the old BBC satellite, said no BBC south west of Madrid on a 1.5m dish - but in CDS you cold get it on a 1.25m dish.
And the offical maps for 2F said we should not get 2Fs UK beam on anything less than a 1m for most of Spain, and predictions were that a 2.4m+ would be requiured for most of SPain - but here I can get it on my 80cm dish....


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

SAT,, what is the predicted date for 2e to be fully operational.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> SAT,, what is the predicted date for 2e to be fully operational.


"Mid to second half of 2013" - the best we can do.
And that is from the BBC, when they expect to move to 2E.
( see BBC Channels to move from Astra 1N to Asta 2E "in the second half of 2013" - The Sat and PC Guy Blog ) 

According to SES, 2e is scheduled for launch "Q2 2013" - with early June the most likely.
But then you need to give it about a month and a half at least of testing and final positioning - so potentialy August 2013 - when it is hot and not nice for us installers to be working on hot roofs with nice white and reflective dishes!!!


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for that info sat, it could be worse if you had to do your work down here on the costa del sol , you would probably have to take a 2.5 mt dish up to the roof with you in the heat.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> thanks for that info sat, it could be worse if you had to do your work down here on the costa del sol , you would probably have to take a 2.5 mt dish up to the roof with you in the heat.


well i have been using and intalling 2.4m dishes for the last 10plus years here in CBlanca...so am used to it.


----------

